# Radiation Hazard Scale



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

I received this memo from the CDC today and thought you all may be interested:


The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has developed a new tool for public health officials to communicate with the public in a radiation emergency. The Radiation Hazard Scale helps people better understand their risk for health effects from the emergency, and can encourage people to follow recommended protective actions if needed and reduce their risk.

The tool is a scale of hazard levels, similar to other scales people are familiar with (e.g., hurricane categories). It describes the immediate potential impact of the accident for people, and the hazard category depends on where people are located.

The Radiation Hazard Scale is intended to communicate relative hazards to populations under emergency conditions when exact radiation exposure parameters for specific individuals are not available. Environmental scientists and radiation safety experts can evaluate the data and assign the Radiation Hazard Categories in coordination with emergency management authorities, public health officials, and communication experts. Although specific dose values associated with the Hazard Scale are provided for use by radiation protection experts and emergency response or public health authorities, they are not generally useful for public messaging, especially during early phase of a radiation emergency.

The scale has been audience tested with public information officers, emergency management and public health professionals, and members of the public with at least a high school education. Audience members found the scale to be simple to understand for most adults.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

*Coincidence, or.....*

About 10 minutes after I posted the CDC Radiation scale, I was skimming the news and saw this:

http://www.foxnews.com/science/2017...s-discovered-at-crippled-fukushima-plant.html

Apparently, the radiation levels at Fukushima Reactor 2 are spiking to incredibly high levels.

"The new readings come from inside reactor two, where the radiation levels are 530 sieverts per hour, according to Tepco, the Tokyo Electric Power Company. That's highly radioactive- most radiation is measured in thousandths of a sievert, a unit called a millisievert. One dental X-ray is just .01 millisievert, according to the Guardian- which also pointed out that 10 sieverts can lead to death."

According to the article, they can't even send in a robot to study the problems of why it is spiking, as a robot can only tolerate 1000 sieverts, and that would be exceeded in less than 2 hours.

:tinfoilhat:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it was here that we read a post about the hold on news about Fukishima. I recently saw that there was a spike. I have wondered if the news about it now is a desperate cry for help? God knows they need it as does the rest of the world that is being damaged by it.

Where are all the people now who pushed and pushed for nuclear power? Are they all dead? 

I have always been fearful of things like Fukishima and have often wondered why something that has the potential that nuclear does, why even give it a second thought, let alone covering our planet with it?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I just read the article on Drudge. While they expected high readings, as this is an area that they have not been able to get into previously, they are talking about readjusting the schedule to start extracting the uranium. The original schedule was to start in 2021. That's ten years after the incident. Their original plan was to wait ten years, and now they think it will take longer before they can even try to remove the material?

They won't need lights in Japan, the whole country will be glowing.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah, saw that last week. People have a hard time understanding that they never ever believed that a reactor would fail, much less melt down. So nobody knows what to do, or how to do it. There are no plans, procedures, equipment or techniques on what to do.. and no place to take if they recover the melted fuel, and no way to get it there.

Normally a reactor holds about 100 tons of fuel more or less depending on model , every 1 to 3 years the reactor is shut down, the top is taken off and based on a plan that probably took a year to develop approximately 1/4th to 1/3rd the spent fuel is pulled and replaced with fresh fuel rods using an overhead crane that is a permanent fixture at the power plant .. some now are robotic but most are just heavily shielded and operated by a human as each bundle is pulled they are put in the spent fuel pool to cool for up to 14 years, in extreme cases 20 years and then into dry casks .. the pool has about 20-25 feet of water laced with boron ( to absorb neutrons and slow interaction) over the rods to act as both coolant and shielding.

Takes about 40 days to pull and replace a third of the fuel and put the lid back on and be ready to restart .

At Three Mile Island they had a partial melt down of the fuel, but all the fuel stayed in the reactor vessel itself, a lot of fuel bundles were damaged and lost their zirconium outer plating, distorted by the heat, but bout 20% of the fuel melted and flowed and ended up in the bottom of the pressure vessel where there was enough water to provide some cooling, but that was rapidly boiling away .. they figured out what was wrong in enough time to start pumping more water in and we still have an inhabited State called Pennsylvania today. They had full access to the damaged and melted fuel thru the normal access route of removing the top , the reactor head and they had the overhead crane . A typical bundle of fuel rods weighs about 600 pounds and there are over three hundred of them usually .. I'm talking strictly civilian commercial reactors .. military naval reactors are radically different. At Three Mile Island it took about 10 years to pull the fuel bundles and recover the melted fuel, I don't know how they did it or where they took it .. unless there has been a change I haven't run across the public record just says it went to a government installation.

At Fukushima they had three reactors and because they lost external power to pump in more water in a timely and controlled manner all the fuel melted , there was no reserve at the bottom of the reactor pressure vessel , it all got boiled away, and way beyond just boiled, the heat disassociated the hydrogen from the oxygen as the water literally came apart at the molecular level .. resulting in massive hydrogen explosions that damage or destroyed the overhead cranes, distorted the already semi melted pressure vessels and eventually the fuel melted thru.

What they were looking at when they found readings as high as 573 Sieverts per hour ( 10 Sieverts in a hour is a 100% lethal dose) was the containment floor under the reactor pressure vessel, what they found was a hole melted thru the floor of the containment into the soil underneath and once the melted fuel got there it could go anywhere along whatever lines of least resistance it found , it could have stayed together or broken up each multi ton chunk going it's own way.. as a melted mass reactor fuel weights approximately 19 tons per cubic meter .. a cubic foot is well over half a ton closer to 3/4er ton. At Fukushima they do not have the normal access routes , everything is damaged and twisted and they only have paths that at the narrowest points, an oversized Roomba can get through. 

they don't have a clue .. nobody makes an oversized Roomba that can manipulate or carry 3/4 ton .. they don't have anything with the shielding . which would be about 6 to 8 inches of lead all around ( lead weighs about half what uranium does ) a Robot to protect it's electronics . For humans .. it would take slightly less than a minute to get a full on devastating totally lethal dose and about 12 second to get a solid case of radiation sickness .. 30 seconds and he chances of surviving are less than 50/50 and it would be an excruciating death .. the human body dies in reverse order according to how often the cells of any given type are replaced .. that is why ever growing hair , blood cells , stomach and intestinal lining are the first to go .. this is why the older you are the more tolerant of a high dose you are .. the young that are growing everywhere in every direction every organ bone everything is still growing, not just replacing worn up cells, are devastated at lower dosages .. that is why I have a problem with the new broad category /danger rating system as I have with any pronouncement of safety or danger that does not have a caveat addressing the young /babies/ pregnant women and just gives a general proclamation for the overall nonexistent typical civilian of no particular age or medical condition .. the nerves and the brain will be the last to die.. you might get lucky and the brain may not get enough oxygen if the blood dies and die from that.. but your last screaming nerve will still be screaming when you die in a conventional sense. 

they don't have clue what to do at Fukushima.. they can't admit to what could happen and planning for what could happen would mean they would have to believe what could happen. there is a professional protective bubble of denial around both the brain and the soul .. if there wasn't, then who would work there? the workers are deliberately reassured with some of the most finely craft ******** in the world , even more than the general public .. reassured, hmmp inculcated into absolute faith in the back ups of the back ups of the back ups would be more on point. Or who in their right mind would take the job? who would insure such a monster? .. what power plant could afford the premiums? what investor could absorb the risk ?


----------

